# Bling or No Bling?



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

Just started tying my own pompano rigs after hearing that smaller hooks are better and the smallest I see in pre-made rigs are #4 or 6 wide gaps. I bought a bunch of #1 circles and commenced to preparing for pompano season. All the pre-made rigs I see have fluorescent beads, and/or small floats above the hooks. So my questions is... are the beads and floats useful attractants for fish, or just added to attract buyers? TIA


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the bling when I'm using natural bait such as shrimp or sandfleas. When I'm using fishbites I don't use the bling....as I feel that the colored fishbites are flashy enough.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If the bait comes off, at least you have an artificial bait that entices a bite....Bling for sure...maybe not in crystal clear water though.....


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Floats serve not only as an attractant but allow for your bait to be presented above the bottom, where it's less susceptible crabs & other unwanted bottom dwelling scavengers. As Fairpoint mentioned, crystal clear water conditions will frequently produce more quality bites fishing a naked rig (hooks only).


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

There are some great videos on youtube for pomp rigs. Checkout "float hooks" or watch the videos from "fish gum" I use float hooks on the top of a 2 drop rig with 2/0 kahle hook. Also search this board. There was a member last year that posted a how to on make his rig; also on youtube.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Google search Gulf Ghost shrimp and see if they have bling.


----------

